# Lexy's ear crop



## Mikki

Hello! My puppy just turned 13 weeks yesterday and got her ears cropped on 9/19 (wednesday). She got her bandages off today and I am a little worried about how they came out. I sort of panicked when I first saw her with bandages off because they looked a little odd. I chose a show crop for her. Sometimes they look good when I call her or get her attention but most of the time it looks like they are bending sideways or something. It looks like she has no bell and they go up and outward  I am hoping they will look better as they heal =/ Please have a look and let me know what you guys think and if I should do anything about em. They were done by Dr. Brian Tan at St. Louis Vet. He has a clinic in Oakland, CA but I went to the one in Milpitas, CA. The stitches come out on 9/27 (Thursday). I also changed out her hard plastic cone to an inflatable one because I felt they were pushing her ears forward. Thanks.
Here are some pics and there is a lot more at http://photobucket.com/lexyearcrop


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

I think they look great! And I'm sure as she grows and fills out she'll grow into them. There's also a thread around here about using moleskin to help the ears stand up after cropping them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mikki

I've been looking at her closer and the right ear seems to be a lot bigger than the left. When she sleeps her ears are pointing straight outwards to left and right =\ this sucks because I have heard the Dr. Tan is the "best" in the Bay Area. I just hope I can get them to stand on my own because according to Dr. Tan and his wife, the only way to fix the ears not standing is by corrective surgery which is $150 per ear. I've read around and I'm guessing I can do that mole skin instead. But I'm really worried about one ear being larger. I have been up watching her try to sleep and I am crying I don't know why -_- I took her cone off because she kept rubbing her ear against it making it bleed so that why I am watching her. Tomorrow I will buy a soft cone hopefully it fixes that issue


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

I've only had one dog growing up that had its ears cropped and they had some thing he had to wear and it taped his ears to it do they'd stand. He had to go to the vet multiple times to get them taped back to it. My current dog has a terrible battle crop but she came to me that way. Lol. I would think that taping or moleskin would be the best way to go. But I'm no expert. I'm sure someone else On here could would have better advice. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bear813

Mikki said:


> I've been looking at her closer and the right ear seems to be a lot bigger than the left. When she sleeps her ears are pointing straight outwards to left and right =\ this sucks because I have heard the Dr. Tan is the "best" in the Bay Area. I just hope I can get them to stand on my own because according to Dr. Tan and his wife, the only way to fix the ears not standing is by corrective surgery which is $150 per ear. I've read around and I'm guessing I can do that mole skin instead. But I'm really worried about one ear being larger. I have been up watching her try to sleep and I am crying I don't know why -_- I took her cone off because she kept rubbing her ear against it making it bleed so that why I am watching her. Tomorrow I will buy a soft cone hopefully it fixes that issue


Lol ok the ears are looking good I'm at the end stages w bears ears. I got in between the show and short crop. U have to wait till all the scabs are gone then use a tampon. Funny I know lol use that to stint the ears to help support the strengthening of the cartilage. Look on YouTube there's a ton of videos to help you. It actually rather easy here's a pic of bear w them in lol he looks so goofy

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I think the crop looks great!!


----------



## MSK

I think they look great


----------



## Mikki

Here is a video of her yesterday
http://s1056.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=IMG_3481_zps3135a28b.mp4

and today
http://s1056.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=IMG_3536_zpsd928b8a4.mp4


----------



## MSK

If you think they wont stand after the stitches are out maybe try this. http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/25340-mole-skin-ear-cropping-post.html


----------



## Mikki

MSK said:


> If you think they wont stand after the stitches are out maybe try this. http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/25340-mole-skin-ear-cropping-post.html


thx, i'm planning to do that. although not very excited to do it but a little cuz i'm sure it will work  i'm more worried about how the ears look themself =S i have been watching her 24/7 barely have slept to make sure her ears heal fine lol. she scratched an ear once and broke a scab i was too slow =/ i'm so paranoid about her! hopefully all goes well lol


----------



## SHARON MOYA

There is nothing wrong with the way her ears are standing. When the dog is not at attention (IE: sleeping) the ears will fold down. They don't stand erect all the time. Even dogs with uncropped ears that stand erect (like German Shepherds), their ears fold down or back when they are not alert to something... 

Your pups ears are actually standing better than most at this stage. But with Pits, ears flopping to the side is not really an issue. The real issue for Pit people is ears wanting to fold over the head. And you definitely don't have that going on....


----------



## Mikki

SHARON MOYA said:


> There is nothing wrong with the way her ears are standing. When the dog is not at attention (IE: sleeping) the ears will fold down. They don't stand erect all the time. Even dogs with uncropped ears that stand erect (like German Shepherds), their ears fold down or back when they are not alert to something...
> 
> Your pups ears are actually standing better than most at this stage. But with Pits, ears flopping to the side is not really an issue. The real issue for Pit people is ears wanting to fold over the head. And you definitely don't have that going on....


this is Lexy the day before she got her stitches out and she got them out yesterday. her ears are still like that when alert. left ear doesn't stand, right one stands. tips are curling on both ears.









i just took these now. stitches have been out for a day. from the back these are how her ears have looked since her surgery. this is her relaxed. the ear that's not standing looks larger. when i hold it standing up they look very close to the same size but it seems to still stick out more from the side (width wise). the ear standing up seems to look compressed in making it smaller. today i have started trying to massage her ears. i try to massage the one not standing up to not bend how it does and straighten it out and i try to massage the ear standing up outward so it's not as compressed looking but it feels like it's just like that.









this is her when her ears go down









some more pics after stitches taken out in her new crate cuz she grew her old one out

















does she have "bell" (has show crop)? any advice on how to tape her ears in this condition? massaging techiques?


----------



## Mikki

oh the first crate was her previous one and 2nd crate photo is new one lol


----------



## SHARON MOYA

From the new photos, what I can definitely see on the left side is what is called "stricture". The edge of the ear has healed tight and the ear is now pulling down.

Believe it or not, that is the one that doesn't worry me at all. Ears that heal tight are very easy to stretch back up. Once the ear is healed completely you just put your thumb in the ear canal to hold the bottom down, and use your other hand to massage and pull the ear in an upward motion. Sometimes they don't like it at first, but if the ear is healed well they will usually lay in your lap and let you do it... It takes a little while, but that edge will stretch and the ear will come up.

Now, in the last photo, the right ear looks like it might be trying to fold over the head. Is it? If not, then you are VERY lucky and you can just use the same massage technique as the other to bring it up. 

If it IS folding over the head, then just go on youtube and look up videos on how to tape Pit Bull ears. There are hundreds on there and you can use whichever method works best for you (better than my trying to explain it)

Ears that are lying over the head take a lot of work and diligence to get straight (which is why I prefer if they fold down like the other one). The MOST important thing to remember is to KEEP taping until the ear stands. If you let that ear lay over the head AT ALL it just re-breaks the cartilage and the ear will never stand properly... This is why you see so many dogs with ears flat on their heads. The owners get frustrated and give up, particularly with pups that are good at getting the tape off....


----------



## Mikki

SHARON MOYA said:


> From the new photos, what I can definitely see on the left side is what is called "stricture". The edge of the ear has healed tight and the ear is now pulling down.
> 
> Believe it or not, that is the one that doesn't worry me at all. Ears that heal tight are very easy to stretch back up. Once the ear is healed completely you just put your thumb in the ear canal to hold the bottom down, and use your other hand to massage and pull the ear in an upward motion. Sometimes they don't like it at first, but if the ear is healed well they will usually lay in your lap and let you do it... It takes a little while, but that edge will stretch and the ear will come up.
> 
> Now, in the last photo, the right ear looks like it might be trying to fold over the head. Is it? If not, then you are VERY lucky and you can just use the same massage technique as the other to bring it up.
> 
> If it IS folding over the head, then just go on youtube and look up videos on how to tape Pit Bull ears. There are hundreds on there and you can use whichever method works best for you (better than my trying to explain it)
> 
> Ears that are lying over the head take a lot of work and diligence to get straight (which is why I prefer if they fold down like the other one). The MOST important thing to remember is to KEEP taping until the ear stands. If you let that ear lay over the head AT ALL it just re-breaks the cartilage and the ear will never stand properly... This is why you see so many dogs with ears flat on their heads. The owners get frustrated and give up, particularly with pups that are good at getting the tape off....


i will do the massaging as you said after her scabs are all gone. thank you so much i was looking for a method of massaging! what is the best way to clean out her ears? they are still pretty dirty from surgery. her ears are no where near folding over head if anything the fold outward but tips are curling inward. would you also recommend me to tape her ears up?


----------



## SHARON MOYA

Mikki said:


> i will do the massaging as you said after her scabs are all gone. thank you so much i was looking for a method of massaging! what is the best way to clean out her ears? they are still pretty dirty from surgery. her ears are no where near folding over head if anything the fold outward but tips are curling inward. would you also recommend me to tape her ears up?


VERY glad to hear that you don't have the "going over the head" problem. Lucky You!!

I just use cotton balls/pads saturated with rubbing alcohol to clean out ears. For raw ears, I use the disinfectant solution they sell at ear piercing places and Walmart. It doesn't sting....

The tips that curl can be fixed by rolling the tip in the other direction to soften the cartilage and then putting just a bit of tape at the tip to hold it flat.... You can't really tape her ears if they have healed "tight" because the ear won't go up all the way to tape it. The stretching and rubbing will do the trick...


----------



## performanceknls

Just start taping them


----------



## SHARON MOYA

performanceknls said:


> Just start taping them
> 
> How to make ear supports - YouTube
> 
> How to tape ears - YouTube


Those ear supports cannot be inserted and taped properly if the ears have stricture... With the way her pups ears have healed, she won't even be able to pull the ear up the posts properly...It will just cause discomfort and it will not stretch the scar tissue that has healed too tight.

Only pulling and stretching that tissue on the edge of the ear will get it to release the tension that is pulling that ear downward...


----------



## Mikki

I took Lexy to the vet that cropped the ears and he taped it like this









Left the tape on for 2 days as instructed and took them off today. The vet said to let her ear air out for 2 hrs and retape again. Not sure if I should? Now her left ear looks like this

















Should I do Lisa's method now or wait it out? I feel I should also keep massaging both of them.


----------



## performanceknls

TAPE THEM NOW! lol 
Look at the dog in the video his ears looked the same. Start taping them now! If you look at the video it talks about massaging the ears and breaking up the scar tissue. I have cropped and taped well over 30 dogs (probably double that as I go through dogs a lot) over the years and after taping them I have only had one dog who didn't stand all the way and that myu was fault for not having enough time to tape. Get some elastikon tape and start now. There is nothing worse than getting a dog cropped only to have the crop not stand.


----------



## mi16reisen

Definitely tape them! Lexy's SUCH A CUTIE! I'm reposting my pictures from the mole skin post. I had the same problem as yours. I just needed to tape one ear but moleskin foam (just one layer) worked beautifully on mine. I prefer the moleskin over the total ear taping because putting an oversized q-tip into my dog's ear was too difficult. Cutting moleskin in the shape of my dog's ear was easier once I got one side done (because you just flip the foam to outline the opposite ear). Also, I didn't use superglue. It pulls a bit of skin/fur from them so I just used skin adhesive (like the ones you use for ostomies). I used "Nu-Hope" adhesive. They're just down my street and gave me a bottle. Email them to see if they can send you a sample!

I did however tape around the moleskin to keep it clean and to get a flap of the ear (the vertical front) folded back. I only had to glue and tape for about a month.

At 13 weeks: (She had her crop earlier.)









At 18 weeks: (Fully standing. I waited until most of her puppy teeth came out.)


----------



## performanceknls

I found the picture I wanted to post this is the puppy from the video. Whether you use Moleskin or supports it's just important to pick one. I am not a fan of mole skin but only because I am more comfortable with supports since that's how I normally do it. I have tried moleskin too.

Varro









After


----------



## Aireal

performanceknls said:


> TAPE THEM NOW! lol
> Look at the dog in the video his ears looked the same. Start taping them now! If you look at the video it talks about massaging the ears and breaking up the scar tissue. I have cropped and taped well over 30 dogs (probably double that as I go through dogs a lot) over the years and after taping them I have only had one dog who didn't stand all the way and that myu was fault for not having enough time to tape. Get some elastikon tape and start now. There is nothing worse than getting a dog cropped only to have the crop not stand.


Listen to Lisa!!!! I followed her advise and vids and Chezas came out great. I thought Chezas ears would look ridiculous for the rest of her life lying on her head but after a month or so of Lisas tech hers a perfect now!


----------



## performanceknls

Oh yeah I forgot about Cheza! I'm happy to help. There is always more than one way to do something that's for sure! I'm just use to the way I do things and like to share what has worked for me. If it helps others then great!!


----------



## Aireal

performanceknls said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about Cheza! I'm happy to help. There is always more than one way to do something that's for sure! I'm just use to the way I do things and like to share what has worked for me. If it helps others then great!!


Ya I tried a few ways before you helped me and they didn't work. Did you tevh saw immediate results. I was si relieved I thought she was gonna have a gimp ear forever!


----------



## Mikki

omg! mi16reisen, at first i thought the pic u posted was Lexy! lol looks so much alike except i think Lexy has more brown in her than grey. wow the mole skin worked out nice for ya.

wow Lisa i didn't know Varro's ears were that folded! came out so good ^-^ is that Varro in your avatar as well?! grown a lot since the videos lol

i'm going to try the taping with the supports tomorrow or tonight because she has tape on top of her head now. her ear started folding back the same way!! hopefully i can get them in there... yesterday i was trying to clean her ear canals with Nolvasan Otic cleansing solution. Lexy freaked out! she got really pissed but i did the best i can and tried to comfort her but she got worse and worse so i stopped and tried to wipe up as much as i could. knowing she is that way about her ears now i'm hoping i can use Lisa's method. even just putting 2 pieces of top on top of her head to fold her ear the other direction made her go crazy. it's so hard for me and my bf to keep her still she doesn't give up trying to escape =/ if i can't get the supports in her ear and for her to stay still to tape it i might have to try the mole skin.

thank you all so much for your input i feel like such a noob worrying too much lol. i wish she can be as calm as Varro was! i'll try finding a surface like that. i tried on a chair but she tried to jump off constantly.


----------



## Mikki

Aireal said:


> Listen to Lisa!!!! I followed her advise and vids and Chezas came out great. I thought Chezas ears would look ridiculous for the rest of her life lying on her head but after a month or so of Lisas tech hers a perfect now!


Chezas ears look beautiful!


----------



## KMdogs

Yep, follow Lisas advice and your pups ears will come out well.


----------



## performanceknls

Mikki said:


> omg! mi16reisen, at first i thought the pic u posted was Lexy! lol looks so much alike except i think Lexy has more brown in her than grey. wow the mole skin worked out nice for ya.
> 
> wow Lisa i didn't know Varro's ears were that folded! came out so good ^-^ is that Varro in your avatar as well?! grown a lot since the videos lol
> 
> i'm going to try the taping with the supports tomorrow or tonight because she has tape on top of her head now. her ear started folding back the same way!! hopefully i can get them in there... yesterday i was trying to clean her ear canals with Nolvasan Otic cleansing solution. Lexy freaked out! she got really pissed but i did the best i can and tried to comfort her but she got worse and worse so i stopped and tried to wipe up as much as i could. knowing she is that way about her ears now i'm hoping i can use Lisa's method. even just putting 2 pieces of top on top of her head to fold her ear the other direction made her go crazy. it's so hard for me and my bf to keep her still she doesn't give up trying to escape =/ if i can't get the supports in her ear and for her to stay still to tape it i might have to try the mole skin.
> 
> thank you all so much for your input i feel like such a noob worrying too much lol. i wish she can be as calm as Varro was! i'll try finding a surface like that. i tried on a chair but she tried to jump off constantly.


Yes that is Varo in my avatar, he has matured into a great bulldog for sure! I almost want to repeat the breeding and keep the whole litter! lol

Does she have an ear infection? are her ears raw and red?


----------



## Mikki

Like I said before Lisa I love your dogs!!!!! I show them to everyone! =p her ears don't look infected they healed really well. I think she is just scared of her ears being touched because every time we went back to the vet and he got closer to touch her ears she freaked.

So I just got finished attempting to post her ears up. I couldn't find the longer sticks and when I stuck regular ones in her ears they seemed too short. I got the other supplies anyways. I even got the mole skin. Since I couldn't find the sticks I tried mole skin first. I used a cvs brand skin adhesive. so I did my best to get them in because once again she freaks out! It look me so long to hold her down and get them in without hurting her. Once I got them stuck in she shook and one flew out! so I taped them as well hope I did okay and I didn't tape too tight =/ It took me about an hour or more to finish.. trying to run every chance she gets. How do they look?
























































How long should I leave them in for and to air out before I re post?


----------



## performanceknls

You need better tape! Elastikon is the only thing I found that
will stay in ears.
Elastikon Roll - Single Roll | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Dog Supplies | KVsupply.com

You can also glue the mole skin down with nail glue.... they really won't come out!

They look ok but they do not look like they will last long. After years of taping puppies years by myself I found a few tricks. One is to find a slippery table like when I did Varro's. Make they uncomfortable and sometimes they will stay put. If that doesn't work wedge them in between you and the couch arm! lol that way you can lean on them and they are stuck between you and the arm of the couch. That has worked well for the ones who freak out.


----------



## Aireal

Mikki said:


> Chezas ears look beautiful!


Thank you, I have Lisa to thank for that!


----------



## Mikki

do you think the way i taped them is okay for now? i actually ordered some of that from a link you posted in a different thread : Elastiant -Elastic Adhesive Bandage (2in x 2.5yds) . should be coming in 2-3 days. i kinda did put her inbetween me and the couch arm and laid on her lol. it's just so hard trying to keep her still while getting what i need beside me cuz she'll try to escape. when my bf comes in close to try to help she gets even more amped up. should i leave the tape and moleskin on her ear until it comes apart? gosh my pup is so energetic and determined when it comes to trying to escape -.- i tried putting her on a small table but she attempted to jump off even without looking or falling back from it. ill try to find something more slippery.


----------



## BlueBuddy

I had to glue my dog's ears too. Even though it's a battle crop, I feared that it wouldn't stick up because his ears would fold down and fall during different emotions/expressions. I learned this from having a Boston Terrier 10 years ago. I just cut and layered 3M medical tape together then super glued w small drops to his ears. They were on for 2 weeks until the cartilage stiffened up. I didn't have to use an e-collar or anything. He could still be a pup, run around, sleep, and scratch his ears. It was perfect.


This was what the Boston Terrier breeder suggested at that time. It worked for my Boston Terrier and my current Pitbull. I'm sure there's more advanced and gentler supplies that you can use for your dog. Moleskin looks to be perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BlueBuddy

Not too bad for a battle crop, right?
The 3M medical tape worked for me with super glue to his ears.










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mikki

handsome boy!!!!

i really really really really really hope i find a slippery surface and that she will react the same way as Varro! then i can tape her ears so much better!!!


----------



## performanceknls

Leave them in till they fall down and repeat! lol The elastikon will help and a few days of them coming down til you get it will be ok. Oh for longer ear supports take like 3 Qtips and take 3 more and have them over lapping in the middle to make longer supports. Does that make sense? Tape them in the middle and you can double the length. I did that for years before I started using the longer stick ones.


----------



## Bear813

Yea I watched the videos that you put up Lisa. And they work great that's what I did for bears ears. He has about 2 more weeks with them in then gtg lol thanks again!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## performanceknls

Always happy to help!


----------



## SHARON MOYA

BlueBuddy said:


> Not too bad for a battle crop, right?
> The 3M medical tape worked for me with super glue to his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


This is technically a a really short, short crop. Battle crop has no bell at all. Just a bit of the ear tip left...


----------



## SHARON MOYA

Mikki said:


> I took Lexy to the vet that cropped the ears and he taped it like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left the tape on for 2 days as instructed and took them off today. The vet said to let her ear air out for 2 hrs and retape again. Not sure if I should? Now her left ear looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I do Lisa's method now or wait it out? I feel I should also keep massaging both of them.


Great. They went from being down on the side to over the head because the vet taped it like that? What an idiot! 

Sure, the edge is stretched out now, but too far. So now you have to tape the hell out of it to get it to come back, oh joy!

Hope you have success getting it back. Remember, they key is to KEEP the ear taped. If you let that ear go back over the head for even 5 minutes the cartilage re-breaks in the wrong direction.... Good Luck!


----------



## Bear813

SHARON MOYA said:


> Great. They went from being down on the side to over the head because the vet taped it like that? What an idiot!
> 
> Sure, the edge is stretched out now, but too far. So now you have to tape the hell out of it to get it to come back, oh joy!
> 
> Hope you have success getting it back. Remember, they key is to KEEP the ear taped. If you let that ear go back over the head for even 5 minutes the cartilage re-breaks in the wrong direction.... Good Luck!


Yea I had bears ears taped for a week took them off early and they went back almost the next day so now he is keeping his stints in for the next 3 weeks to make sure. About how long do you usually keep them taped?

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BlueBuddy

SHARON MOYA said:


> This is technically a a really short, short crop. Battle crop has no bell at all. Just a bit of the ear tip left...


Ha. Yes Sharon, I requested a short crop but it looks a little too short to me. It looks to be between a short and a battle crop to me. I'd guess the vet's vision of short is a little too short! I'm ok with the cut. It looks good to me.

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## performanceknls

I would tape for 4 weeks, let them air out for a few hours once a week but keep them taped. Then if they are standing let them down for the day and see if they stay, if they lok iffy go back to taping. I have taped as long as 8 weeks.

Oh and I was thinking the same thing about the vet I just didn't want to say anything! but yeah that was a dumb vet IMO to tape it the wrong way...... This is why I don't trust many vets and rather do many things myself.


----------



## American_Pit13

performanceknls said:


> Oh and I was thinking the same thing about the vet I just didn't want to say anything! but yeah that was a dumb vet IMO to tape it the wrong way...... This is why I don't trust many vets and rather do many things myself.


I thought the same as well. I was like why would he tape it down like that? Since I have been lucky to have my crops come out good I don't know enough about taping and chose to keep my mouth shut lol.


----------



## performanceknls

Crixus was my failed ear tape and her ears aren't that bad but not great. I didn't tape them as long as I should have!


----------



## Mikki

coming from a vet that insists on corrective surgery for ears that aren't standing.. i didn't trust him but a lot of people told me to take her back to my vet and i wanted to see what method he would use and now i know -.- i left it untaped after that for the rest of the night and the next morning her ear started folding back to how it was before.

Lisa, does the elastikon tape pull the hairs off? the tape the vet used was horrible! surgical tape he said??? pulled off hair and skin looked like... red spots below her mouth, top of head, and ears now =[ poor girl. still waiting for the tape to come in hopefully tomorrow because i paid a little more for 2-3 day shipping.

i also noticed the way i got her ears moleski glued and taped, her ears seem to be facing outward to sides instead of front. is that gonna look weird? =/ i like the look of the ears facing forward.

also curious about something i read today. even though i wouldn't risk not posting, i heard that during teething their ears may not stand, but afterward about 5 months their ears will stand. is that true in some cases?


----------



## Mikki

oh and is it normal for Lexy's ears to be a little reddish/pinkish?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lisa, I just have to say......that pictured Varro on the bed....love it! So handsome  he looks like such a goober.


----------



## performanceknls

Mikki said:


> coming from a vet that insists on corrective surgery for ears that aren't standing.. i didn't trust him but a lot of people told me to take her back to my vet and i wanted to see what method he would use and now i know -.- i left it untaped after that for the rest of the night and the next morning her ear started folding back to how it was before.
> 
> Lisa, does the elastikon tape pull the hairs off? the tape the vet used was horrible! surgical tape he said??? pulled off hair and skin looked like... red spots below her mouth, top of head, and ears now =[ poor girl. still waiting for the tape to come in hopefully tomorrow because i paid a little more for 2-3 day shipping.
> 
> i also noticed the way i got her ears moleski glued and taped, her ears seem to be facing outward to sides instead of front. is that gonna look weird? =/ i like the look of the ears facing forward.
> 
> also curious about something i read today. even though i wouldn't risk not posting, i heard that during teething their ears may not stand, but afterward about 5 months their ears will stand. is that true in some cases?


Yes it will pull the hair off but that means it is doing it's job!! Taping ears is not painless! I suggest getting bandage scissors do you can cut the tape off when it's time to change the ears. That way you don't accidentally cut your pup, you can get those at any medical supply store.

Pups ears will do weird things while teething and why I crop my pups ears at 17 weeks that way they are already almost done or just starting. But that doesn't mean you stop taping.



Mikki said:


> oh and is it normal for Lexy's ears to be a little reddish/pinkish?


On the outside where the tape is yes, on the inside of the ear canal maybe. Ear infections are common and why in the video I talk about using powder to absorb some of the moisture and why I wrap the base of the supports with gauze.



::::COACH:::: said:


> Lisa, I just have to say......that pictured Varro on the bed....love it! So handsome  he looks like such a goober.


He's such a goober!! That picture was at the UKC shows in Colorado and we were on the bed in the hotel. lol


----------



## Mikki

I got all the supplies in the video including the bandage scissors but I couldn't find the sticks =[ deng CVS lol. I'll try looking for some again today somewhere else it seems they will work much better than putting small ones together. and the elastikon came in yesterday!!! i bought 2 rolls just in case lol.

this morning i noticed the mole skin on her left ear (one having trouble standing) started coming off and moving upward causing it to come out of her ear canal. i just decided to take it off and redo that ear today after letting it air out for a few hours. here are some pics:


----------



## Mikki

okay just got done reposting her left ear! once again i failed to find the sticks lol. i decided to just use mole foam, elastikon and super glue. super glue worked so much better and needed so much less! here are some photos:
so i used Lisa's method by wrapping the end with gauze and putting baby powder. this photo was actually before i extended it longer to fit deeper so it won't pop out. i extended it with regular all purpose cloth tape. wrapped that with gauze.









i should have extended it with a tip but i wasnt thinking... and it was too late because i already super glued it to her ear. so i tried to stick one in there anyways to kinda help keep it straight up to support it a bit and something for me to also tape around.

















































is it okay that it sticks kinda outward at an angle? i tried my best to stretch it up and tape it up at base to support it. i hope this one lasts! when the mole skin on right ear comes off i may leave it off because it was always standing in the first place, but the tips curled a lot more than the other ear.

oh and she did a lot better this time i think because i did it later at night and she was tired out from the day! she did try to walk away when ever i let off her to get a supply lol.


----------



## fullylaced415

Hey everyone, Im new here. Just wanted to chime in and say I went to the same vet and his whole clinic made me pretty uncomfortable. My baby just got her crop done a few days ago and the ears look droopy, like shes sad. Will this go away on its own with time? Just like the OP, I'm so worried about her and keep an eye on her 24/7 esp because the doctor seemed sort of shady.

ps- My pup is 5 months old. Does that have an effect on the ears standing on their own? The only reason I cropped my pups ears was because a neighborhood dog attacked her and her ear was pretty damaged.


----------



## Mikki

fullylaced415 said:


> Hey everyone, Im new here. Just wanted to chime in and say I went to the same vet and his whole clinic made me pretty uncomfortable. My baby just got her crop done a few days ago and the ears look droopy, like shes sad. Will this go away on its own with time? Just like the OP, I'm so worried about her and keep an eye on her 24/7 esp because the doctor seemed sort of shady.


did you go to the one in milpitas or oakland? and any pics of your pup?

they do seem to rush you in and out.. i wasn't even gonna meet with the vet but i asked to lol.


----------



## SHARON MOYA

Mikki said:


> okay just got done reposting her left ear! once again i failed to find the sticks lol. i decided to just use mole foam, elastikon and super glue. super glue worked so much better and needed so much less! here are some photos:
> so i used Lisa's method by wrapping the end with gauze and putting baby powder. this photo was actually before i extended it longer to fit deeper so it won't pop out. i extended it with regular all purpose cloth tape. wrapped that with gauze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should have extended it with a tip but i wasnt thinking... and it was too late because i already super glued it to her ear. so i tried to stick one in there anyways to kinda help keep it straight up to support it a bit and something for me to also tape around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it okay that it sticks kinda outward at an angle? i tried my best to stretch it up and tape it up at base to support it. i hope this one lasts! when the mole skin on right ear comes off i may leave it off because it was always standing in the first place, but the tips curled a lot more than the other ear.
> 
> oh and she did a lot better this time i think because i did it later at night and she was tired out from the day! she did try to walk away when ever i let off her to get a supply lol.


They are looking good. You are doing a great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## fullylaced415

Mikki said:


> did you go to the one in milpitas or oakland? and any pics of your pup?
> 
> they do seem to rush you in and out.. i wasn't even gonna meet with the vet but i asked to lol.


I went to the one in oakland. The lines on her crop look ok...I'm just worried the ears are sagging. I also got her spayed at the same time as her crop and he didnt staple up the wound enough....there is a piece of flesh sticking up and he told me he would fix it for free. However, I'm pretty much over him at this point. He said it would heal fine but he didnt want his reputation to get bad because the scar would be big:angeldevi

Anyway here are a few pictures of my pup Roxy when I first got her.


----------



## Mikki

SHARON MOYA said:


> They are looking good. You are doing a great job!:thumbsup:


THANK YOU!! trying my best even though i hate making her uncomfortable haha xD like Lisa said "There is nothing worse than getting a dog cropped only to have the crop not stand"


----------



## Mikki

fullylaced415 said:


> I went to the one in oakland. The lines on her crop look ok...I'm just worried the ears are sagging. I also got her spayed at the same time as her crop and he didnt staple up the wound enough....there is a piece of flesh sticking up and he told me he would fix it for free. However, I'm pretty much over him at this point. He said it would heal fine but he didnt want his reputation to get bad because the scar would be big:angeldevi
> 
> Anyway here are a few pictures of my pup Roxy when I first got her.


omgoodness she is sooooo cute!!! do you have pics of her after the crop? which style crop did you get? if you are worried about them not standing then you should probably tape also.. better safe than sorry! how much was it to spay her there? D: was she in pain from the spay?


----------



## performanceknls

fullylaced415 said:


> Hey everyone, Im new here. Just wanted to chime in and say I went to the same vet and his whole clinic made me pretty uncomfortable. My baby just got her crop done a few days ago and the ears look droopy, like shes sad. Will this go away on its own with time? Just like the OP, I'm so worried about her and keep an eye on her 24/7 esp because the doctor seemed sort of shady.
> 
> ps- My pup is 5 months old. Does that have an effect on the ears standing on their own? The only reason I cropped my pups ears was because a neighborhood dog attacked her and her ear was pretty damaged.


when her stitches come out that's when you can see if you need to start taping. If you need to tape make your own thread and we'll help



Mikki said:


> THANK YOU!! trying my best even though i hate making her uncomfortable haha xD like Lisa said "There is nothing worse than getting a dog cropped only to have the crop not stand"


lol at your invention but hey whatever works!! It's going to do the job for now. I was just thinking about it I should sell ear supports! It wouldn't cost much and save new owners frustration! :woof:
You are doing a good job!! and one reason I didn't like the moleskin is I found it flimsy. Now you do need to put a few pieces together but I think the supports work better since they offer a firmer base. The most important thing is if how you tapped your pups ears, if it's making them stand then GREAT job and using what you have. :clap:


----------



## Mikki

performanceknls said:


> lol at your invention but hey whatever works!! It's going to do the job for now. I was just thinking about it I should sell ear supports! It wouldn't cost much and save new owners frustration! :woof:
> You are doing a good job!! and one reason I didn't like the moleskin is I found it flimsy. Now you do need to put a few pieces together but I think the supports work better since they offer a firmer base. The most important thing is if how you tapped your pups ears, if it's making them stand then GREAT job and using what you have. :clap:


that's a great freakin' idea!!! i would totally get your stuff for my future pups 

thank you  you are right, the moleskin does get flimsy. i purchased the CVS brand one because it is a lot thicker than the Dr. Scholls, but it started to kind of drop from the top a bit. which is why i stuck a tip in the middle xD sorry my "kue" letter button on my keyboard is broken lol... i hope the base of the moleskin wrapped with gauze/tape isn't too thick and hurting her ears =S


----------



## Mikki

today the moleskin on her right ear fell off! can't decide whether to continue to tape or not because that ear always stood. only concern was the tip kind of curled and the bell seemed "Tight". the bell on her left ear was more stretched out. the right ear's bell seems to look a lot better now, but it's hard to tell because at least one ear has always been taped so haven't seen them both at same time.

here is her before taping (notice right ear is standing and how the tip curls):









here are the pics i just took:

































is it normal for her ears to do this when her mood changes? (happy, excited, scared, etc.):









her ears also do that when we start our walk lol. what do ya guys think should i continue to tape or will it stay like that because it was always sort of standing?


----------



## Mikki

ooh and look how much she's grown!!!


----------



## performanceknls

I don't think the mole skin is giving enough support IMO. You can see in the pictures it's stil leaning on top of the head. When I tape with supports they stick out not in and help keep them stretched. Can you try making supports again? If you're having a hard time making them maybe I can make some for you and mail them then you just have to cut the top to size.


----------



## rodrigo

she looks good imo


----------



## Mikki

performanceknls said:


> I don't think the mole skin is giving enough support IMO. You can see in the pictures it's stil leaning on top of the head. When I tape with supports they stick out not in and help keep them stretched. Can you try making supports again? If you're having a hard time making them maybe I can make some for you and mail them then you just have to cut the top to size.


the currently taped ear right? what do you think about using those skewer sticks and wrapping the edge with gauze?


----------



## Mikki

rodrigo said:


> she looks good imo


thank you ^_^ trying to make her look the best i can!


----------



## performanceknls

Sure just cute then ends blunt then wrap them. You can tape them together and at the base then wrap in gauze. Good idea!!


----------



## Mikki

so for Lexy's right ear (the one that stands but tip curls into her head), i just retaped it up. i used a skewer and taped 2 tips to it. here's how it looks.. does it look right to you Lisa? sometimes it's kinda facing forward and outward.









it was hard to wrap her ear around the stick

















































in this pic i retaped the base of her ear because i didn't think it was tight enough.









i am about to take moleskin and tape off her left ear to air out and tape using the same method. how long should i air out her ear before retaping?


----------



## Mikki

(sorry if i'm posting so many pics =[) did her left ear (one that started out folded because healed tight) so now both are taped! the only time they both look perfectly even and straight up is when she is sleeping lol.

































































she is like Varro staying calm and letting me finish her ears now! but she still goes psycho when i'm trying to clean her ears with solution xD


----------



## performanceknls

PERFECT! good job, I couldn't have done better myself  Now keep them taped for a week at a time letting them air out for about an hour before retaping. It is hard to tape the base, I pull the ear up then tape the top with a small piece so it holds it in place then I tape the base up to the top. They really good!


----------



## SHARON MOYA

Great tape job in the last photos. If the Vet hadn't taped her left ear in the wrong direction and stretched out the bell too far they would both look very good by now... 

Remember me saying in the beginning (when both sides were tight) that is was much easier to massage and stretch an ear upwards little by little than have to tape one if it flipped over the head? Now you are seeing firsthand what I meant. Once they go over the head it takes quite a bit of taping to bring them back...

You are doing a great job taping though. Just keep at it and good Luck!


----------



## Aireal

The last tapping pics look great, bet they'll be standing beautifully before you know it. She really has grown, such a pretty girl!


----------



## Mikki

Thanks so much all! but i think i did something wrong.. today the supports starting coming out of her ears and were bending so i decided to take them off to try to re tape them. plus they staannkyyy! when i took everything off this is what they looked like!

























left ear! see how her skin looks at the front =[

















right ear


















did i screw up Lisa?! =[ her ears are so soft and thin! should i let her left ear heal? =/ i tried not to tape it too tight! don't know what to do right now. and when i clean the ears inbetween tapings do i use the solution that cleans inside ear canals? she hates that stuff but if i have to i will do the best i can!


----------



## Mikki

i think her bells are wavey when you look at her ears from side views are because when wrapped around the supports it's like this.


----------



## jaceaa

*Can anyone recommend a vet with in 100 miles of KC?*

Hi,

I want to do an ear crop and need to find a vet in a hurry. I have an appointment with Dr. Charles Sackett for Wednesday, but none of the pit bull people I have spoken to have heard of him. My puppy was born in July so I am really pushing it. I want a crop 1/2 between short and show


----------



## Mikki

oh yeah and don't know how.. but her tips are still curling in


----------



## Mikki

sorry for being such a camera whore with Lexy! lol but here is about an hour after the tape came off. this is her sitting for lunch xD


----------



## performanceknls

You probably taped them to loose! lol You just have to do trial and error. Also you need to tape the base better. If the base isn't tight then the supports pop out and down come the ears. The tips should correct without an issue that's normal and everything else looks normal don't panic! Put the support in and make sure it's all the way in the bast of the ear. Then stretch the ear up as tight as you can and tape it. then pull the ear and support up and tape the base. Watch the video again and it will demonstrate this. Again keep with it you're doing a good job!


----------



## Mikki

how's this lookin'?


----------



## SHARON MOYA

Looking good. For the tips, try rolling the tips in the other direction to soften the cartilage before re-taping again. Roll them and pinch them good (JUST the tips). She may not like it, but what it does it break the setting that the cartilage has done in the wrong direction..Then immediately re-tape so the cartilage will re-set in the proper direction...

If the ears no longer need full taping, but the tips are still curled. You can use Breath Right strips glued onto the ear.


----------



## Mikki

SHARON MOYA said:


> Looking good. For the tips, try rolling the tips in the other direction to soften the cartilage before re-taping again. Roll them and pinch them good (JUST the tips). She may not like it, but what it does it break the setting that the cartilage has done in the wrong direction..Then immediately re-tape so the cartilage will re-set in the proper direction...
> 
> If the ears no longer need full taping, but the tips are still curled. You can use Breath Right strips glued onto the ear.


Nasal strips? How would that work. The ears stay up now. When they change expressions they can move in weird directions and fold down right? Like when she's petted her ears go down lol. But sleeping or alert or looking around they go up perfect.


----------



## SHARON MOYA

Her ears should fold when she is not alert, or if she hears something behind her, that is normal...

If her ears have been up straight for more than a day without taping, you may not have to anymore (just remember to tape immediately if they start to tip over the head again).

Since the Breath Right strips don't work if the entire ear is tipping over the head, I only recommend them if the lower ear is straight but the top part is not straight.

What you do is roll and pinch the part of the tip that is curling ( in the opposite direction). Take the nasal strip and peel off the backing. Paint it with skin glue or super glue (I like super glue better, it holds longer) and put it on the inside of the ear, with the top butterfly part wrapped around the tip of the ear and the rest down the inside along the front edge.... The bottom butterfly part should just wrap around the front of the ear too, unless it is so long it goes down into the base, which is fine....


----------



## Mikki

How Lexy looks now  Thanks everyone for helping me get here! wouldn't have gotten her ears up without the info ^_^


----------



## MSK

MMMMOOOOOOooooooooo!!!! LOL She looks great


----------



## Mikki

MSK said:


> MMMMOOOOOOooooooooo!!!! LOL She looks great


Thank u! lol yup moo for halloween ^_^


----------

